# Atlas SE w/ Tech: Park Distance Control (PDC)/Park Pilot Retrofit



## petey305 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I just took possession of my new Atlas SE w/ Tech. So far I LOVE this SUV. I owned a couple of Corrado's in the late 90's and have always love Volkswagens. Very happy to own one again.

Unfortunately, the Park Pilot feature (Park Distance Control), was only available in the SEL trim line. That's unfortunate, as my wife REALLY wants the park sensors, but we really didn't want pay to move up to the SEL just for that (the SE w/ Tech has everything else we wanted). So, of course, now I want to add them. NOTE: I do not want to add park assist (where the car parks for you) or the 360 camera, I just need the front and rear park sensors. I know I can add them aftermarket a million different way, but I'd really like it to be factory stock, and display the visuals through the headunit.

I think this should be possible, based on what I read about VCDS and the MQB platform. But, seems no one has done this yet, so maybe we need to collaborate.

I am going to be ordering VCDS regardless, so I can make some minor adjustments. As for the HW side, I've found this:

https://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/product?tab=frage&info=14221

Any idea if this would be that simple? Order the kit, install, and work some VCDS magic? It seems like this is commonly done in Europe, on many VW cars...so seems like it should be possible.

I think the main thing is the controller. Can anyone with a SEL with Park Pilot confirm what the part number is for the controller? That would go a long way in knowing how challenging this will be.

Thanks!
Jon


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

I wish I could help but would love to have the sensors too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I would pay extra to not have the bumper cover warts.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

I have the exact same scenario- shouldn't be too hard to add based on what i have seen online with the exception of drilling holes in your bumper. Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## petey305 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks, 

Ya, I'll keep you all posted. I live in the northeast, so this won't happen until spring.

But, as an update...I sent a note to the company I linked in first post, and they confirmed (using VIN) that the retrofit should work in the US atlas. Awesome. 

I'll order once spring gets closer and we get a little farther from Christmas/new car purchase 

In the meantime, is there anyone out there, with the stock sensors (Park Distance control) that wants to do a little poking around and confirm where in the vehicle the the stock parking sensor controller is located/mounted? I think on the Touareg, they are up under the dash near the fuse box (at least according to some other posts I've seen), but I think some land rovers put them behind a panel in the rear cargo area...so you never know.

Anyone know where that goes? If so, I can take a look in that space, and make sure the canbus harness if there (I think it's an orange 16 pin connector...again, according to Touareg posts). That would be a major part of the battle...after that, it's just wiring really. I'm not too concerned with the drilling of the bumpers. From what I've heard on other VWs...there i a mark where to drill on the back side of the bumper. Any...it's not even on a painted service...at least not on my SE...they come out in the black plastic section of the bumper.

Good stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

this might be similar install
http://www.carsystems.home.pl/instrukcje/Golf%20PDC.pdf


----------



## petey305 (Dec 29, 2017)

der_apoteker

Awesome...good find. Thanks!


----------



## petey305 (Dec 29, 2017)

For posterity and overall completeness, here are some pics of the stock sensor locations. This was an SEL on the lot when I picked up my SE/tech. This model had the front/rear PDC sensors, but did not (I believe) have any of the park assist/360 camera...the ones with those features I believe have sensors in the front quarters as well.

When looking at the front...2 are in the front lower valence grill, and the other 2 are in the small molded area beneath the fog. For the rear, all 4 sensors are in the non-painted black strip.


Here they are:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/oUADJj3voB149Lr63
https://photos.app.goo.gl/BJGaGZFKQeXeoQs23
https://photos.app.goo.gl/xzKZhjl6tVnXirz33
https://photos.app.goo.gl/oVEpUmizkmdxGSmB2


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*vs SEL premium*

SEL premium has module 10:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels:| 5Q0-919-298.clb
Part No SW: 5QA 919 298 B HW: 5QA 919 298 A
Component: PLA 3.0 12KH07 0038 
Serial number: 000308417617023
Coding: 0271667151
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA2CAU3700000 009032
ROD: EV_EPHVA2CAU3700000_009_VW37.rod
VCID: 4FF879562757BE195645-801A

which based on part #, 5QA 919 298 B not sure if any of the Golf MK7 kits on ALiExpress will work- there is one for $230 and one for $310 but looks like need one that is PLA 3.0 compatible

I would include the links but not sure if AliExpress will work so well

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Golf-7-MK7-VII-Park-Pilot-Front-and-Rear-8K-OPS-5Q0-919-294-E-LHD/32837149293.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Front-And-Rear-Intelligent-Parking-Assist-Park-Assist-PLA-12K-OPS-LHD-For-VW-Golf-7/32837589865.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5QA-919-298-C-5QA919298C-Control-Unit-Parking-Assistant-PDC-PLA-3-0-Module-For-Golf/32846703802.html


----------



## myounus (Jun 25, 2017)

You might as well order the PLA 3.0 kit with PDC sensors from Ali Express. It's full 360 degrees sensors and it won't cost you much more that retrofitting PDC 8K. 
Either one can be retrofitted but you might as well go for the latest.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

i don't understand the differences between 8k vs 12k vs pla 2 or pla 3 other than the pla3 appears to be the latest version and this is the OEM version- do you have any additional info or guidance? link to the 3.0 kit?


----------



## petey305 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for keeping this thread going...good stuff.

I'm also thinking about the button. It seems like the Atlas may have a different button from what I see in Golf kits I've seen online, so I would be interested if anyone knows a part number or source for that, if I were to do something like the aliexpress kits. I would certainly want the interior to look stock, and get all the headunit displays etc.


----------



## sacherel (Dec 3, 2000)

OP did you compete this retrofit? Would like to know how you did this and success of it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PatrickB82 (Jan 18, 2019)

Something new? Did someone retrofit the PDC ?


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

yes, I did
at Kufatec in Bad Segeberg.


----------

